# Tablet handle or strap?



## Joe Engel (Nov 18, 2018)

Started in a new AHJ last week. They use Ipads for inspection and documentation; I'm afraid of dropping it while performing an inspection. Fire inspector screen is already cracked. New boss is tight with his new budget so I need to choose wisely. Does anyone have a recommendation or review to offer?


----------



## ICE (Nov 18, 2018)

Either way ....plan on dropping it.  There are cases for that like otterbox.  Costly and turn a nice, light iPad into a piece of luggage.


----------



## Msradell (Nov 18, 2018)

I saw this the other day: https://www.etsy.com/listing/467230...LEtJhzU69jOZKguxTKLhaxB3HufWVwUhoCuooQAvD_BwE it looks interesting but maybe a little cumbersome.  However it certainly would make sure you don't drop the tablet.

This is the one I have: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IN42CVO/ref=psdc_3012929011_t1_B008L2NCNQ certainly not a foolproof solution but it works pretty well and is inexpensive.


----------



## ICE (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey now, that would come in handy at lunch time.


----------



## Joe Engel (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions, but I'm leaning towards a strap, I think.


----------



## tmurray (Nov 19, 2018)

I found the strap to be best for me.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 19, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...92.0j5......0....1.........0j0i67.24c43bNI6PU


----------



## mark handler (Nov 19, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...92.0j5......0....1.........0j0i67.24c43bNI6PU


----------



## Keystone (Nov 20, 2018)

We have outter boxes, it came with a handle and strap. No matter what you choose, no matter how careful you are, you will drop the iPad at some point! Costly but it will save it from inevitable issues.

I started off using the strap. It's nice because you throw it over your should/neck and it here's never a chance of it leaving your side. Downside, when your going down ladders or rooftop hatches it has a tendency to catch and if your deal with crawl spaces its a PITA to have it dangling. It's not like a lanyard ID that you can tuck into your shirt.

Switched to the handle and have remained with it for 2 years now, still not pleasant going up and down ladders or crawl spaces but for me it just feels better. I rotate the IPad to the backside of my hand when going up and down a ladder. I try to remain as minimal as possible, there's plenty of times I leave the IPad locked in the car cause I just don't want to deal with it


----------



## Joe Engel (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks for your comments/ suggestions


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 30, 2018)

use the handle, it is easier to use as a weapon....... never was keen on using electronics in the field, cumbersome, ties up hands, make sit difficult to carry other items needed for inspection - flashlight, measuring tape, etc. - usually ended up setting it down somewhere and having to go back to get it because of needing to hands to measure something or other.  I found a cell phone to be the best for use, it fits in a pocket, easily used, and i usually took pictures with the phone, e-mailed them to myself, then opened and saved photos when I got back tot he car/truck to be able to enter inspection notes on the IPAD........... I would recommend a decent phone that can handle your software instead of a bulky tablet.

Just my $0.02 worth


----------

